# How long does US Customs get to play with my new watch?



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

My new 40mm Marine Classic was picked up from Stowa Land by Fed Ex last Thursday and taken to Karlsruhe, Germany. It left Karlsruhe the next evening and landed in Koeln, Germany in the early morning hours of Saturday. About 24 hours later, it arrived in Memphis, Tennessee. That was early Sunday morning.

Where it has sat ever since.

I'm sure the holidays don't help, but is this normal? It's been in "Clearance Delay - Import" status for almost 72 hours.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I've had stuff sit there over a week.


Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks for that.

I just checked again. No action. It's now into Day 4.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Mine just sat in Memphis specifically because of lack of documentation. I called Stowa and they said that Customs sometimes does spot checks so they sent over the documentation again and it was released.


----------



## ClearanceVoid (Jan 7, 2019)

Interesting...I just received my Stowa a week ago and it was in Memphis for less than a day. Maybe I just got lucky but it's worth giving Stowa an email or FedEx a call just to check on things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks like the watch is finally on the move again after spending nearly five days in Memphis.

The status was changed from "Clearance Delay - Import" to "In Transit" last night as of 11:57 pm Memphis time. I don't think that means it's actually departed Memphis, just that it presumably cleared Customs and is now eligible to be shipped out. 

It would be cool to receive it on Friday so I would have the weekend to play with it, but my guess is that it will more likely arrive on Monday. I had it sent to my office so someone would be there to sign for it, but we're closed on Saturdays. I am going to look into having Fed Ex hold it for me if it means I can pick it up on Saturday.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck. 

Delivery times do vary depending on the movement of Customs, so hopefully you will get it sooner than later.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Uh oh. As it turns out, the watch didn't clear Customs after all. Instead, they apparently kicked it back to Fed Ex, which just sent me an email notifying me that "International clearance of your shipment has been delayed."

I am further advised that the "Importer" must provide instructions in order to clear the shipment.

I assume I'm the "Importer" but of course have no clue what to do. 

Looks like I'll be emailing Stowa in the morning.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Two weeks before Christmas doesn’t help the situation


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

That is a drag...have had four International transactions..longest in customs was through LA - four days.

Good luck.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Remembering that Germany is 9 hours ahead of my location, I emailed Stowa last night before hitting the sack.

I got up at 1:00 am to see if I had a response. Sure enough, I had received three emails from Stowa. The first was an automated reply that they had received my email and would get back to me shortly. The second was from Martin Ott and then one minute later the third was from Sarah Kamau. Both of them said to contact Fed Ex--not exactly the help I was hoping for as it smacks of "not our problem" but to be fair it really isn't their problem. Martin gave me Fed Ex's phone number, which I already have. Sarah said that they probably just need to compare some details and that I may have to pay a small import duty. Both said to contact them again if I have any questions or need further assistance.

So I fixed a cup of coffee and called Fed Ex. 

After about three minutes of verbal wrestling with the automated customer service computer, I was finally put on hold to speak with a human being "shortly." Per my iPhone I'm at 29 minutes and counting...

Edit: At minute 34, a human being came on the line. Of course, after he took my information I was...wait for it...put on hold, lol, but not before I suggested he take down my phone number in case we were disconnected. He came back about two minutes later and said that no action is required on my end. I pointed out that their email says I'm supposed to provide further instructions, meaning either the email is wrong or he's wrong as they both can't be true. He...wait for it...put me on hold again. About a minute later he came back and said he will call the Memphis center to confirm and that someone in Memphis will call me. Yeah, right. I don't believe that for a New York minute. I think he just kicked the can (me) down the road.

Hopefully the watch will just magically shake loose in the next few days. If not, I'll try again.

Crap.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

That sucks, I feel bad for you. I think I would call back and try again before the weekend hits.

Stowa shipped a watch to me Wednesday and it was delivered this morning. It spent a couple of hours in Memphis at most.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Quartersawn said:


> Stowa shipped a watch to me Wednesday and it was delivered this morning. It spent a couple of hours in Memphis at most.


o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

DowningB said:


> o|o|o|o|o|o|


A little something to pass the time while you're waiting...


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Lol, thanks.

The watch is _still_ stuck in Customs. I called Fed Ex again today. This time the automated helper said the package was in transit, which was a surprise since I haven't received an update via email that it was on its way again. It gave me the option to enter my cell phone number so I could get updates via text messages, which I did.

And hung up hoping the issue had finally resolved.

Unfortunately, two minutes later, a local Fed Ex guy called me. He said that contrary to what I had just been told the package is still hung up in Customs in Memphis. I explained how this thing had been going on for a over a week and was uncertain whom to contact to give further instructions per the email. He said I should contact Stowa, provide the tracking number and case number, the latter was news to me, and said to ask Stowa to contact Fed Ex's "International Department."

Jeez. Off to send another email to Sarah.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

DowningB said:


> Lol, thanks.
> 
> The watch is _still_ stuck in Customs. I called Fed Ex again today. This time the automated helper said the package was in transit, which was a surprise since I haven't received an update via email that it was on its way again. It gave me the option to enter my cell phone number so I could get updates via text messages, which I did.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like someone in customs really got a bug up their ass for some reason more then anything.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## cav25 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've had it take anywhere from a day to a week for a watch to get through customs. You may be dealing with holiday volume as the main cause for the delay. As the shipper, Stowa should be able to contact FedEx and find out why the watch is stuck. Good luck!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

12 Days And Counting Update:  I just received an email from Sarah advising that all the necessary paperwork has been submitted to Fed Ex and that they told her the shipment should be released soon.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Turns out I'm not the only one with the Memphis Blues.


----------



## montydrei (Dec 5, 2018)

Gosh, I hope so! This saga has been oddly riveting, and I hope it comes to a happy conclusion soon!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 13. Watch is still sitting in Memphis. 

Sigh.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

When I sent my problem watch back to china, it landed in Chinese customs and it's been there for about 6 weeks now. The word permanent comes to mind. Count your blessings I guess.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

carbon_dragon said:


> When I sent my problem watch back to china, it landed in Chinese customs and it's been there for about 6 weeks now. The word permanent comes to mind. Count your blessings I guess.


Oh man. Now that sucks.

I'm now at Day 14 with the status still "Clearance delay - import."

And Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Mine's been there so long, the tracking from the post office no longer works. So I'll never know really. I've had good luck ordering from Germany though. No customs issues so far.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

DowningB said:


> My new 40mm Marine Classic was picked up from Stowa Land by Fed Ex last Thursday and taken to Karlsruhe, Germany. It left Karlsruhe the next evening and landed in Koeln, Germany in the early morning hours of Saturday. About 24 hours later, it arrived in Memphis, Tennessee. That was early Sunday morning.
> 
> Where it has sat ever since.
> 
> I'm sure the holidays don't help, but is this normal? It's been in "Clearance Delay - Import" status for almost 72 hours.


I think my Stowa sat in customs for a week. I don't remember because once I got it in my hands and enjoyed wearing it I forgot how long it took me to get it.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

16 days. ticktickticktickticktick...


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Desperate times call for desperate measures.

_Dear Santa:

I know this letter is a little late, but I'm hoping you can help me out with a watch that I ordered from Germany.

Stowa is the watchmaker and seller. Very nice people. I ordered the watch in mid-November and was told that it would ship in about three weeks. True to their word, Stowa shipped it on December 5th via Fed Ex.

I was given the tracking number and watched--no pun intended--with growing anticipation as the package made a couple of pit stops in Germany before flying across the Atlantic and landing at Fed Ex Central in Memphis, Tennessee on December 8th.

That's where the trouble began. It was rejected by US Customs for reasons that have never been made clear to me, although I have tried several times to get an explanation from Fed Ex. After a few days I asked Stowa for help. They sent in more paperwork but that hasn't seemed to resolve the issue.

Santa, I know you have a lot of experience with international shipping. And I know that tonight you're going to be circling the globe delivering presents to good little boys and girls. While is certainly debatable whether I've been good this year and it's been many, many years since anyone's referred to me as a "little boy," I'm hoping you can swing by the Fed Ex facility in Memphis, pick up my watch and drop it off when you come down my chimney here in Portland. Seriously, Santa, all I want for Christmas is my new Stowa watch.

It should be easy to recognize: a White dial Stowa Marine Classic Roman numerals 40mm with a black Crocodile strap. Although you're probably a Flieger man, you're welcome to wear my new watch on your way here--just be sure to wind it first.

As always, I'll leave milk and cookies on the table for you.

Thanks, Santa. I really appreciate it.

Sincerely,

Downing
Portland, OR
USA

cc: Stowa Forum_

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

It didn't work. I guess I just wasn't good this year.

Day 18.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Oooooofff. I’ve been checking back on this thread to see if there’s any good news. Hope that it finds its way to you soon.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 19. Zero updates since 12/16, when it was bouncing back and forth between Customs and Fed Ex.

Sarah at Stowa emailed to say she had just emailed Fed Ex again and would get back to me on Monday with an update.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Geez, this is brutal. :-(

The good news is as soon as it does get released you'll get it quickly, likely the next day.


----------



## ClearanceVoid (Jan 7, 2019)

Hoping you hear something soon. Incredibly frustrating for you I'm sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Three weeks to the day my watch has been sitting in Memphis awaiting clearance.

Last update was 12/16 "Clearance delay -- import." Yeah, no kidding. This was posted after several days of US Customs and Fed Ex playing ping pong with my watch, with Fed Ex submitting it and Customs kicking it back to them.

Hopefully, Sarah will have some news tomorrow. I'm starting to hope that Fed Ex will just send it back to Stowa so they can try again. I'm sure the present box has been stamped REJECT! all over it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My stuck-in-customs watch finally turned up just before Christmas, after being returned to the Asian factory previously, they resent it.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Just got a phone call from Fed Ex.

Apparently, the problem is the crocodile strap that I elected to have Stowa put on the watch.

She said that I could either submit the proper paperwork for the strap or elect to have the entire watch sent back to Stowa. I have no idea what the "proper paperwork" would be and would have to call Customs to find out. No thanks. I elected to have the watch returned to Stowa. 

So then I sent an email to Sarah, advising of the above. I told her my preference is for Stowa to submit the "proper paperwork" so that i can have the crocodile strap but if she doesn't know what that is either then just to send the watch with the original strap. I can always buy another strap if I don't like it.

Jeez. I don't mean to sound like a whiner but this hasn't been the best ever buying experience. First I was told that "Made in Germany" would be on the dial. Turned out after I had already placed the order that was incorrect information. Then the watch got hung up in Customs for three weeks because the strap didn't have the proper paperwork. Surely I can't be the first customer in the United States to have ordered a Stowa watch with a crocodile strap. I'm teetering on the edge of just cancelling the order, which I'm not sure I can even do at this point. I don't want to be a jerk about this, and I know Stowa didn't do this intentionally but sometimes things just aren't meant to be.

I look forward to the day when all of this will be a distant memory.


----------



## semiotic1 (Jun 18, 2014)

So, being new to this, I'm curious as to import/customs charges/taxes on a Slightly under $2000 Tudor, shipped from Hong Kong. Anybody have an idea how much extra it may cost me, if the seller hasn't handled any of those charges?


----------



## av8ter14 (Dec 31, 2014)

I understand the frustration but I would hold off on cancelling the order. The watches are well worth it in my opinion. I work with U.S. customs on a regular basis and they are the worst. They are all different and some are sticklers for random things. Stowa I am sure will correct the issue.



DowningB said:


> Just got a phone call from Fed Ex.
> 
> Apparently, the problem is the crocodile strap that I elected to have Stowa put on the watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

semiotic1 said:


> So, being new to this, I'm curious as to import/customs charges/taxes on a Slightly under $2000 Tudor, shipped from Hong Kong. Anybody have an idea how much extra it may cost me, if the seller hasn't handled any of those charges?


The first $800 is duty-free with US Customs. Over $800, there may be $$ duty charged. How this is handled depends on the carrier.

For instance, in my experience, FedEx will send the buyer a bill for the duty plus a customs broker fee about 2 weeks after delivering the parcel.

The seller Never handles customs fees.


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

Surely a bad experience. Hope you'll have your watch very soon and thank you for sharing. Might think twice before importing something.

Im also eyeing a $2000 Tudor from Japan.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A Cites issue though ? Usually Stowa ship the strap separately. At least that‘s what they did in the past.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

So this morning, I woke up to this email exchange between Sarah and Fed Ex. It sounds like Sarah didn't read my email to her advising that I had asked that the watch be returned to Stowa so we can try again, with or without the crocodile strap. I chimed in with a "Reply All, which I'll paste below this exchange. 

edited by mod, all e-mails deleted for privacy reasons. Please make sure Sarah/Stowa and Fedex agree to the disclosure of their emails

Frankly, I'm just happy that after three weeks plus someone at Fed Ex is finally paying attention. Sounds like something's going to happen soon, one way or the other.

Edit: oops, sorry about that. Mike, I'll PM you to make sure I've got clarity on the rules.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

DowningB said:


> Just got a phone call from Fed Ex.
> 
> Apparently, the problem is the crocodile strap that I elected to have Stowa put on the watch.


California just banned the sale of alligator products. I think it's made the process more strict for everyone. I just had peter watchacc make a custom alligator strap for me and he now just marks them as calf leather with alligator pattern. I saw that Panerai and others now wont sell the watches on alligator in California.

The custom alligator is a tan color called Burly Wood and it's for my Flieger Chronograph. It just cleared customs and is on its way.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

What a mess. Turns out that some of the emails that were sent by Sarah at Stowa, either to me or to Fed Ex, were going to my Junk Folder so I didn't see them.

Here's the latest update, starting with yesterday when I got a phone call from a Fed Ex rep advising that the problem was the crocodile strap and that I had two choices: they could toss the strap and send the watch to me or they could send it back to Fed Ex. I didn't want a perfectly good croc going into the trash so I asked that the watch be returned to Stowa. I then emailed Sarah to let her know what was happening.

This morning when I checked my email I had a bunch of emails going back and forth between Fed Ex and Fed Ex and Fed Ex and Sarah. Fed Ex was telling her the watch was being returned to Stowa at my request. Sarah was telling them that there must be a miscommunication and to send the watch to me. What I didn't know was that Sarah had resent the paperwork sometime during this exchange to the Fed Ex rep because that was one of the emails that went to my Junk folder. So I chimed in and said that if they had the paperwork and could send the watch + strap to me that would be my obvious preference.

The original Fed Ex rep also sent an email to another Fed Ex rep asking if she could take over because he wasn't sure what to tell us. He also told her that the package had been approved for return to sender. For whatever reason he didn't include Sarah in that email so I chimed in again asking that Sarah be included and that if they really did have the paperwork, as Sarah insists, then please send the watch + strap to me.

As of this evening, it's been radio silence ever since. I haven't heard anything from either Fed Ex rep, so I have no idea what the status is at this point. It may be approved for shipment to me (doubtful). It may be on its way back to Germany (more likely). Or it may be just sitting around the Fed Ex facility gathering dust as it has been for over three weeks now (most likely).

I also have a number of emails in my Junk folder from Stowa that are all in German. I'm going to go run them through a Google translator to see if they shed any more light on this. 

As of this evening, I haven't heard from anyone and most likely won't until Thursday at the earliest.

Happy New Year!


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Take my advice : Buy american. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 24. Same status, I think.

This morning there was another email exchange between Sarah of Stowa and the Fed Ex guy we've been dealing with. She sent him a copy of the paperwork. His response was that Fish & Wildlife have not received the original cites and the package has been approved to return to sender. I sent a "reply all" email asking if Fed Ex can hold the watch while Sarah sends the paperwork to F&W.

No response. The Fed Ex guy drives me a little crazy because he never says the package is being returned or is in the process of returning. He always says it's been "approved for return" and seems to ignore my requests to unapprove it. Sarah, on the other hand, has been great, really going to bat for me to try to get this package through and on its way to me.

So I'm pretty sure the watch is on its way back to Stowa, most likely with a new tracking number as mine still shows it's in Memphis.

What's funny is that if I flew to Germany, bought this watch and strap on site, put it on my wrist and then flew back home, no one at Customs would have said a word about my watch or my watch strap. Not a word.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

DowningB said:


> Day 24. Same status, I think.
> 
> This morning there was another email exchange between Sarah of Stowa and the Fed Ex guy we've been dealing with. She sent him a copy of the paperwork. His response was that Fish & Wildlife have not received the original cites and the package has been approved to return to sender. I sent a "reply all" email asking if Fed Ex can hold the watch while Sarah sends the paperwork to F&W.
> 
> ...


Well, if you did that, you're supposed to declare the watch at customs. Not sure if CITES requirements would be checked.

A couple years ago, my wife was looking at a Chanel handbag in Singapore, and the SA let her know there "might" be CITES issue with US Customs due to a lizard skin handle. We went to our hotel and tried to determine online the likelihood of issues, and what we could do. Our research was inconclusive, so we chose to avoid the particular purchase.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Update: Yesterday the Fed Ex rep provided Sarah with Fish & Wildlife contact info. For probably the first time ever he didn't tell us that the package had been approved to return to sender, lol, so I'm hoping this means it's still in Memphis.

Sarah said she emailed F&W.

Day 27.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

stuffler said:


> A Cites issue though ? Usually Stowa ship the strap separately. At least that's what they did in the past.


My understanding is that Stowa does this. It sounds like someone forgot to remove the strap and the OP got unlucky enough they screened his package.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

DowningB said:


> Update: Yesterday the Fed Ex rep provided Sarah with Fish & Wildlife contact info. For probably the first time ever he didn't tell us that the package had been approved to return to sender, lol, so I'm hoping this means it's still in Memphis.
> 
> Sarah said she emailed F&W.
> 
> Day 27.


Just FYI, Obama-era administration made it hard to import many things like Alligator, Mother of Pearl, etc into the US. Stowa has to jump through some different special hoops to get it into the US. This delay with Fish and Wildlife can take a few weeks to clear in my experience.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

JacobC said:


> My understanding is that Stowa does this. It sounds like someone forgot to remove the strap and the OP got unlucky enough they screened his package.
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


That would be on me since I specifically asked Stowa to put the crocodile strap on the watch. Obviously had I known that it could cause an issue with Customs, I wouldn't have done it. I assume that had Stowa known they would have warned me.

Lesson learned, at least on my end. From now on, I'll just have all my watches internationally shipped with calf leather--apparently F&W doesn't care about little baby cows, lol--and purchase an alligator strap locally.

Day 28


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

In the army we call this a cluster f uck.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

DowningB said:


> That would be on me since I specifically asked Stowa to put the crocodile strap on the watch. Obviously had I known that it could cause an issue with Customs, I wouldn't have done it. I assume that had Stowa known they would have warned me.
> 
> Lesson learned, at least on my end. From now on, I'll just have all my watches internationally shipped with calf leather--apparently F&W doesn't care about little baby cows, lol--and purchase an alligator strap locally.
> 
> Day 28


Ahh I see. It's gotten to the point where some of my favorite strap makers won't even sell you anything but cow and house leathers just due to all the problems

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

DowningB said:


> Update: Yesterday the Fed Ex rep provided Sarah with Fish & Wildlife contact info. For probably the first time ever he didn't tell us that the package had been approved to return to sender, lol, so I'm hoping this means it's still in Memphis.
> 
> Sarah said she emailed F&W.
> 
> Day 27.


It's interesting that when I was buying my Antea KS I wanted an alligator strap but there was a disclaimer that they couldn't send it to the United States so I decided on the regular strap. I just looked on their website and there aren't any warnings or anything like that written anymore.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, I so feel for you, what a bummer . . . just had a hold up of a Dornblueth watch at Memphis (FedEx) though it was for only for about a week. I had to provide an importer's form/statement/whatever which I was finally able to get from customs but even with this happening during Christmas week it got sorted fairly rapidly. Still, I was spitting curses at the powers that be for the short hold up and cannot imagine your wait time . . .


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

JacobC said:


> Ahh I see. It's gotten to the point where some of my favorite strap makers won't even sell you anything but cow and house leathers just due to all the problems
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


I recently purchased a Longines and wasn't happy with the cow leather strap, so I trotted right down to my local watch shop and ordered a very nice alligator strap for it. I don't know if this particular alligator was home-grown or if the vendor had already taken care of any Cites paperwork, but in any case the strap arrived a few days later with no hassles.

I had no idea that a croc strap on an internationally shipped watch could cause such a fuss.

Hopefully Sarah hears back from Fish & Wildlife soon.

Day 28.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

DowningB said:


> I recently purchased a Longines and wasn't happy with the cow leather strap, so I trotted right down to my local watch shop and ordered a very nice alligator strap for it. I don't know if this particular alligator was home-grown or if the vendor had already taken care of any Cites paperwork, but in any case the strap arrived a few days later with no hassles.
> 
> I had no idea that a croc strap on an internationally shipped watch could cause such a fuss.
> 
> ...


AFAIK it's importing it that's the problem, unless you live in California which I believe just banned the sale of a lot of "exotic" leathers domestically. I'm not that up to date on it anymore.

Hopefully you hear back soon.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

I got up on Wednesday, New Years day, ordered a new Scurfa watch from the UK, they shipped it on Thursday the second, it left England Friday, tracked it thru US customs on Sat and Sun from entry at New York then to Cincinnati, it left Cincinnati at 1 am this morning and was in Virginia at 6 am and then DHL knocked on my door this morning around 9:30 am with the watch. /humblebrag

No gators were killed in the manufacturing of my band (not that I would have been opposed to it).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I wanted a pair crocodile skin cowboy boots in 2016. Cowboy boots from US (and Mexican/Canadian) manufacturers are generally a lot more expensive in Australia then they are in the US so I generally order boots from a major US based western outfitter. But... ...they were not able to ship exotic skin boots to Australia even though I could (and did) but the exact same boots from an Australian store for a lot more. Looking further into this I found that they couldn't even ship kangaroo skin boots to Australia even though thats where the skins came from in the first place (and yes, the same boots could be bought here). So I guess there is one set of rules for individuals and another set for importers.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> So I guess there is one set of rules for individuals and another set for importers.


That was part of the problem here. The Fed Ex rep kept telling me that as the importer I needed to submit the proper paperwork. I kept responding that I'm not a professional importer, I'm just a guy looking to buy a German watch so I had no clue what submitting the proper paperwork meant. I offered to give it a try if he would just fill in the details of who, what, where, when and how. The Fed Ex rep is a man of few words as all of his emails have been ten words or less, and even though I always respond to his emails right away he rarely sends more than one email every couple of days. For a couple of weeks even though Sarah and I kept asking he never offered an explanation of the paperwork details. Finally about a week ago he said Fish & Wildlife had not received the original cites. Aha, a clue!

Luckily, Sarah from Stowa jumped on that. As a professional exporter, she apparently is familiar with the details and sent F&W an email along with what I assume is the "proper paperwork." That was last week.

This morning, I received a copy of her email to the Fed Ex rep asking if there are any updates. No response yet. At least he's quit telling us that the package has been approved for return. Just to be safe, I'm sure, Sarah asked him once again not to return the package.

Day 29.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I feel your pain, DowningB, and hope this resolves soon in your favor.

A year ago I bought a Credor from Japan. The AD shipped the crocodile band separately in case it was flagged as a CITES issue (the last thing I'd want is a Customs agent trying to take the strap off a Credor gem, can you say 'mangled lugs'?).

Earlier this year I bought a Damasko DK105 that normally comes with an alligator strap - I asked the AD (WatchMann!) to order it with a Hirsch Paul leather strap instead, to avoid a Customs holdup.

I'm sure the Stowa will be worth it - hang in there!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Received a response from the Fed Ex rep: no new information. And Sarah emailed to say she's been in contact with Fed Ex Germany yesterday and today but still no updated delivery date. She's very apologetic and continues to say all the necessary paperwork was submitted and resubmitted. She's continuing to work on it, which I appreciate.

Day 30.

Edit: I just found a followup email from Sarah from this morning that went to my "Junk" folder. She advised that Fed Ex is returning the watch to Stowa. Sarah said FedEx Germany is now investigating what went wrong here. In any case, once they get the watch back, they will then re-send it to me but first make sure it doesn't end up in the same status as before.

Kind of sad but also kind of a relief.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I would ask them to send the watch on a calf strap and send croc strap separately this time.


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - I'm been watching this since the beginning and it's been a wild ride thus far. I'm glad though that there is clarity on next steps and hopefully you get your watch very very soon.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Quartersawn said:


> I think I would ask them to send the watch on a calf strap and send croc strap separately this time.


I'm definitely going to talk to Sarah about that. Hopefully Fed Ex Germany can help Stowa straighten this out, but I don't want to be the next test case.



osc said:


> Wow - I'm been watching this since the beginning and it's been a wild ride thus far. I'm glad though that there is clarity on next steps and hopefully you get your watch very very soon.


Thanks. I'm hoping to get it next week. We'll see.

And I want to thank everyone who posted here for their words of encouragement. Much appreciated. |>


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

At least you know the status of your watch now. Let us know when you finally receive it!

I appreciate you letting us know the effort that Sarah has put into reaching a resolution for you. I've been considering a Stowa for my next purchase and their top notch customer service is making my decision so much easier.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Sergeant Major said:


> In the army we call this a cluster f uck.


LOL. Haven't heard that term in a long time.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

BRN said:


> At least you know the status of your watch now. Let us know when you finally receive it!
> 
> I appreciate you letting us know the effort that Sarah has put into reaching a resolution for you. I've been considering a Stowa for my next purchase and their top notch customer service is making my decision so much easier.


Sarah put in a ton of work on this and was always great at giving me status updates. Very impressive customer service.


----------



## thetony007 (Jul 4, 2018)

Man....this just makes me upset. I personally want a Stowa Flieger myself but having read all this, I feel nervous/scared buying direct from them. I just sincerely hope that there is some good news to all this at the end.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

thetony007 said:


> Man....this just makes me upset. I personally want a Stowa Flieger myself but having read all this, I feel nervous/scared buying direct from them. I just sincerely hope that there is some good news to all this at the end.


Buy it on leather or rubber and you won't have a customs holdup.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

whineboy said:


> Buy it on leather or rubber and you won't have a customs holdup.


This.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

This morning I had an email from Sarah advising the watch is still in Memphis even though the Fed Ex rep said they were sending it back to Stowa last week.

She then copied me on an email she sent to the Fed Ex rep asking as to the holdup.

The Fed Ex rep replied that they are waiting for Fish & Wildlife to release it to back to Fed Ex. Once it's released, then Fed Ex can ship it. Apparently, only God knows--and she's not telling--when that might be.

Jeez. This is like death by 1,000 cuts.

Day 35.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

DowningB said:


> Jeez. This is like death by 1,000 cuts.


You have accurately described US bureaucracy.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Yesterday Sarah copied me on an email she sent to the Fed Ex rep asking if there was anything she could do to speed up the process for F&W to release the watch back to Fed Ex so they can send it back to Germany.

Today he advised she could contact the Memphis port and provided the link to their website.

The credit card bill reflecting the charge for the watch was due next week, so I paid it today but not before considering stopping payment. But that wouldn't have been fair to Stowa.

We're now hitting the weekend, so I anticipate this stalemate will go on for at least three more days before something happens but realistically probably more, a lot more. This watch is cursed.

Day 38.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought it had nothing to do with the watch.


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

DowningB said:


> Yesterday Sarah copied me on an email she sent to the Fed Ex rep asking if there was anything she could do to speed up the process for F&W to release the watch back to Fed Ex so they can send it back to Germany.
> 
> Today he advised she could contact the Memphis port and provided the link to their website.
> 
> ...


Was there an option to return the watch back and then maybe split shipments to you? One with the watch (perhaps a leather strap so that you can wear it immediately) and the other just the croc strap?


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

I’m surprised Stowa didn’t send you another watch and just have that package returned to them. 


Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

JacobC said:


> I'm surprised Stowa didn't send you another watch and just have that package returned to them.
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


This, too. OP definitely has the tremendous patience and fortitude.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Zinzan said:


> I thought it had nothing to do with the watch.


Technically, you're right. It's not the watch, it's the crocodile strap. But they're in the same box and in fact attached to each other at my request--a request I've come to regret in a major way.



osc said:


> Was there an option to return the watch back and then maybe split shipments to you? One with the watch (perhaps a leather strap so that you can wear it immediately) and the other just the croc strap?


Fed Ex gave me the option to throw away the strap and just send the watch. I didn't want a perfectly good crocodile strap for which I paid approximately $150 to go in the trash. Plus, I wasn't comfortable with having some Fed Ex or Customs Yahoo removing the strap. So I declined.

I don't know how Stowa wants to handle it once they get the watch back but splitting shipments should be an option. Popular opinion here on the Forum is that splitting the watch and strap into two separate shipments would work, although I'm unclear as to why that should make any difference. Or I may opt for a refund on the crocodile strap and just buy one locally. But I paid $225 for my last alligator strap purchased locally, so the Stowa croc is a lot less expensive.



JacobC said:


> I'm surprised Stowa didn't send you another watch and just have that package returned to them. Instagram @open_escapement


Sarah hasn't mentioned that as a possibility. Stowa may not be comfortable sending another watch to me just in case somehow the watch in Customs shakes free and is sent to me also. Plus technically once the watch leaves them it's no longer "new." But if they were willing to do this, I guess they could always just charge me again, then refund the $$ once I sent the second watch back. But having paid once already with no watch to show for it I'd really be unhappy if I paid twice and the same thing happened again. I'll see what she says.



osc said:


> This, too. OP definitely has the tremendous patience and fortitude.


Lol, I don't know about that but thanks for the compliment. It's not like I've had a lot of choice in the matter. I never thought this would turn into an 8+ page thread.

No news today. Some guy from Fish & Wildlife is probably out deer hunting with it and thinking, "This is a really cool watch."

Day 41


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

The other thing is for folks to remember  it's just a toy and Stowa will get it there eventually for sure.

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DowningB said:


> Technically, you're right. It's not the watch, it's the crocodile strap. But they're in the same box and in fact attached to each other at my request--a request I've come to regret in a major way.
> 
> Fed Ex gave me the option to throw away the strap and just send the watch. I didn't want a perfectly good crocodile strap for which I paid approximately $150 to go in the trash. Plus, I wasn't comfortable with having some Fed Ex or Customs Yahoo removing the strap. So I declined.
> 
> ...


Hi @DowningB, I have been following your case closely and thought I would also chime in after all there's 8 pages of people's opinions here already.

You are correct that it's not the watch but the the crocodile strap which is subjected to customs control. I can see why you say you have come to regret it due to the issues you have faced. This wouldn't have happened if you have understood the formalities because you as the importer need to fill out the import paperwork.

You are right to reject Fed Ex's offer to remove the strap and deliver the watch because that would mean your watch has been tampered with and may make it more difficult to deal with Stowa for any recourse.

My suggestion for you is this:
1) to get Fed Ex to return the watch to Stowa.
2) speak to Sarah to see if they split the watch and strap and send you the watch with a leather or NATO strap.
3) fill in the proper import paperwork with customs and get the import permit in place.
4) next time, Fed Ex will contact you and you can provide them all the paperwork.

I know it will take a lot more time but this will be the best course of action for you. Because customs will eventually destroy the goods of there is no resolution. I am based in Australia and have even imported ivory. All it takes is following the due process and all will go smoothly.

However, I disagree with some posters to ask Stowa to send you another watch. The fault doesn't lie with them and they shouldn't have to carry the burden of costs. Internationally, it is the responsibility of the importer of goods to complete the customs documentation. Most of the time, Fed Ex charges a small fee to complete run of the mill documents.

I applaud your sense of humour in this but encourage you to stay the course as the Stowa alligator strap is worth the effort. At least there's a good story for the grand children.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Good news!

I received an email from Sarah advising that they have shipped the watch as of today. She didn't say, but I assume the watch was returned to Stowa yesterday.

She went on to say that Stowa removed the crocodile strap and will ship it separately, so they put a complimentary strap on the watch.

I also received a tracking number email from Fed Ex advising the watch should arrive in two days.

Fingers crossed.

Day 42


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DowningB said:


> Good news!
> 
> I received an email from Sarah advising that they have shipped the watch as of today. She didn't say, but I assume the watch was returned to Stowa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is working out well for you in the end. I think the lesson here for all of us is to be aware of import restrictions into one's country.


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

DowningB said:


> Good news!
> 
> I received an email from Sarah advising that they have shipped the watch as of today. She didn't say, but I assume the watch was returned to Stowa yesterday.
> 
> ...


Amazing news! I'm glad to hear (see) that resolution is close. Now the question is: what thread will I closely follow next 😂


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

What a difference a strap makes.

The watch was checked in to Memphis last night at 11:30, then sailed through Customs and is now in Portland, due to be delivered tomorrow. |>


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

DowningB said:


> What a difference a strap makes.
> 
> The watch was checked in to Memphis last night at 11:30, then sailed through Customs and is now in Portland, due to be delivered tomorrow. |>


Pics when you get it! Maybe a movie and then you can sell the rights!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

With that story your watch became a very special one: Stowa Marine Classic Odyssey.
End good, all good.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Day 45 and we have a winner!

I'm very, very pleased. And again, I can't thank Sarah at Stowa enough for all the work she put into dealing with US Customs and Fish & Wildlife.

The crocodile strap was mailed separately and should be here in a couple of days, fingers crossed. The stock leather strap is of better quality than I expected (I'm looking at you, Longines), but I still think this piece deserves a crocodile strap to make it a true dress watch.

I opted for the manual wind ETA 2804-2, making the movement entertaining to watch as it's being wound. It winds like a warm knife through butter, especially compared to some of my American vintage pocket watches.

The white dial is so highly polished that it really does appear to be enamel, and the blued steel hands are sweet. This watch is well designed and makes telling the time at a glance a breeze, although why you would want to just glance at it I don't know, lol.

Still a bit of a mystery to me why it doesn't say "Made in Germany" at the customary bottom of the dial, but the absence does make for a really clean dial as others have noted.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

DowningB said:


> Day 45 and we have a winner!
> 
> I'm very, very pleased. And again, I can't thank Sarah at Stowa enough for all the work she put into dealing with US Customs and Fish & Wildlife.
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

DowningB said:


> Day 45 and we have a winner!
> 
> I'm very, very pleased. And again, I can't thank Sarah at Stowa enough for all the work she put into dealing with US Customs and Fish & Wildlife.


i am truly happy for you. Enjoy your watch


----------



## fracture. (Aug 11, 2018)

Congrats. It’s really beautiful.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

A beauty! I have the 40 mm Classic; I think the 36 mm size would be a better fit as there is a lot of dial space ...
Enjoy and post pics when you get the gator.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Finally! She’s a beauty! Congrats to you and props to Sarah @ Stowa for the wonderful customer service.


----------



## osc (Jun 25, 2008)

DowningB said:


> Day 45 and we have a winner!
> 
> I'm very, very pleased. And again, I can't thank Sarah at Stowa enough for all the work she put into dealing with US Customs and Fish & Wildlife.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Congrats and looks great on your wrist. Wear it in good health and can't wait to see the croc strap come in and your watch being fully complete.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks everyone.

I forgot to thank all those here for their kind words of advice and support. Again, much appreciated.

I don't know German so I ran the statement on the inside of the outer box from Mr. Schauer through Google translation, which came up with this:

_Thank you for choosing a Stowa watch.

I guarantee your best quality, outstanding design and perfect service.

Jorg Schauer
Stowa Designer and General Manager (CEO)_

That outer box was a nice touch as well as the metal carrying case.

Now that I've been able to examine my Stowa in person, I can attest that Stowa really does provide a lot of value by cutting out the distributor/AD chain. This is a better watch than some for which I have paid nearly twice the price. I hope this business model works well for Stowa because it's certainly working well for the consumer.

And having sold my only German watch recently, it's cool to have another one back in my modest collection.


----------



## ClearanceVoid (Jan 7, 2019)

Beautiful watch and glad to see it finally made it to your door! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

That is truly a beautiful watch. Looks like it was well worth the wait.


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

Hooray! Wear it with good health!


----------



## montydrei (Dec 5, 2018)

So happy you have the watch on the wrist now!

But, what's the news on the crocodile strap?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

DowningB said:


> Day 45 and we have a winner!
> 
> The crocodile strap was mailed separately and should be here in a couple of days, fingers crossed.
> 
> Please let us know when you receive the croco strap. I'd like to know how long will it take to send to the States. Thanks


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

Glad to see this battle is nearing completion. Be sure to try this watch on a blue perlon in summer!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

wkw said:


> DowningB said:
> 
> 
> > Please let us know when you receive the croco strap. I'd like to know how long will it take to send to the States. Thanks
> ...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

DowningB said:


> wkw said:
> 
> 
> > Well, mailing the strap separately may not have worked as well as we had hoped. Stowa mailed it two weeks ago on January 24th. The strap made it as far as "Processed through the facility" in Frankfurt, where apparently it has sat ever since per the USPS tracking website.
> ...


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

wkw said:


> Well, mailing the strap separately may not have worked as well as we had hoped. Stowa mailed it two weeks ago on January 24th. The strap made it as far as "Processed through the facility" in Frankfurt, where apparently it has sat ever since per the USPS tracking website.
> .


Sorry to say, given the time you've spent waiting so far, but if the strap wasn't sent via FedEx, waits of 2-4 weeks while stuck at that notification aren't unusual. Don't give up hope!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Good news! I received an email from Sarah saying the watch strap is now in the USA.

So I checked the tracking number and sure enough the package arrived in Seattle yesterday. That's only about 150 miles from Portland, so my guess is the strap will arrive Tuesday or Wednesday. 

|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Well, turns out I spoke too soon.

Stowa sent the watch strap to my office address via USPS. I closed my office back at the end of December and filed a notice with the Post Office to have my office mail forwarded to my home address. Turns out when you have your mail forwarded, it goes through quite the process. Here's how USPS has handled forwarding the watch strap to me, starting with it arriving in Seattle from Germany nine days ago.

February 9th - arrived in Seattle, WA

February 9th - departed Seattle, WA

February 11th - forwarded to Portland, OR

February 14th - arrived Seattle, WA

February 14th - departed Seattle, WA

February 15th - arrived Tacoma, WA

February 15th - arrived Portland, OR station 97215

February 15th - departed Portland, OR station 97215

February 15th - arrived Portland, OR station 97209

February 15th - departed Portland, OR station 97209

February 15th - arrived Portland, OR station 97204

February 16th - in transit to next facility Portland, OR

February 17th - arrived at Hub Portland, OR station 97204

February 18th - out for delivery Portland, OR station 97204

February 18th - forwarded Portland, OR with the following explanation: _"Your item was forwarded to a different address at 11:19 am on February 18, 2020 in PORTLAND, OR. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect."_

My office zip code was 97204, where the Post Office apparently tried to deliver the strap this morning even though they have the Forwarding Address Notice on file and all my other office mail has been forwarded to my home afaik. My home zip code is 97219. I have no idea why the strap bounced around 97215 and 97209. Hopefully the strap has now been forwarded to my home address, which I thought would happen about a week ago. :think:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

DowningB said:


> Well, turns out I spoke too soon.
> 
> Stowa sent the watch strap to my office address via USPS. I closed my office back at the end of December and filed a notice with the Post Office to have my office mail forwarded to my home address. Turns out when you have your mail forwarded, it goes through quite the process. Here's how USPS has handled forwarding the watch strap to me, starting with it arriving in Seattle from Germany nine days ago....


I've had similar experiences with Australia Post; their record (I assume that's what they trying for as it seemed to be a fairly regular thing) was to send one of my packages from Melbourne to Sydney via every state capital (it passed through Melbourne 3 times and even had an overnight stop in Sydney before heading off to Brisbane); took it 3 weeks to arrive. Their explanation in the end was that their sorting machines couldn't read the address label and when that happens they admitted post just gets sent to random sorting offices until someone spots the problem and sorts it!!!


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I've had similar experiences with Australia Post


Good to know our countries have more in common than just our shared language, lol.

Tracking site update:

February 19th - arrived at Portland, OR station 97204

February 19th - out for delivery Portland, OR 97204

Assuming that's accurate, then it was just forwarded, again, from Portland, OR station 97204 to Portland, OR station 97204 and then sent out for delivery, again, in the 97204 zip code area which is my old, now closed, office. I've sent three emails in the last ten days begging USPS to let me just come pick it up somewhere. This is just pathetic.

Hey, at least they didn't send it back to Seattle, again.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Fingers crossed that it arrives or at least goes somewhere you can collect it.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

Today just might be the day.

Per the tracking, yesterday the strap bounced from "out for delivery Portland, OR 97204" to "arrived USPS Destination Facility Portland, OR 97215."

Then this morning at 3:22 am it arrived in "Portland, OR 97219." That's my zip code. Finally.

So I'm hoping it will be delivered today.


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

DowningB said:


> Today just might be the day.
> 
> Per the tracking, yesterday the strap bounced from "out for delivery Portland, OR 97204" to "arrived USPS Destination Facility Portland, OR 97215."
> 
> ...


Knowing your luck you probably just jinxed it. fingers crossed though.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

woiter said:


> Knowing your luck you probably just jinxed it. fingers crossed though.


----------



## DowningB (Nov 22, 2019)

I got off work this morning at 10 o'clock, came home and immediately checked the tracking website hoping for an "out for delivery Portland, OR 97219."

But instead there was no change. Still showed as arrived at Portland, OR 97219.

So I hopped in the Jeep and drove to the Post Office. The clerk was actually very helpful, which was a pleasant surprise. She disappeared in the back for a few minutes, then came out and asked me to remind her where the package was forwarded from (97204). She disappeared again for another couple of minutes--meanwhile the line behind me was getting really long and I could feel everyone else doing a slow burn--then came out and said my mail carrier had it on his truck and it would be delivered today.

So I spent the afternoon whistling "The Wells Fargo Wagon" and keeping an eye out for the mailman. He knew I was looking for this as I had talked to him about it a couple of times during the last week or so. He drove up, and my dog and I met him at the curb. Big smile on his face.

Mission accomplished!!!

I immediately swapped out the OEM strap for the new crocodile strap. I apologize in advance for my crummy photography.






























Two and a half months after it was originally shipped, I now finally have my watch and strap. Again, thanks to all for your support.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

Double yay!


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

Croc looks fantastic.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Enough stuff to write a book ;-)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

At last! Looks good.


----------



## ClearanceVoid (Jan 7, 2019)

That's a great combo! Happy to see your saga come to an end! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

